# Ginobili should start



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I really hope this is the year where he solidifies a starting position at the SG. After seeing him in the olympics, I think giving him consistent minutes in a consistent role will help his consistency when it comes to his production. I really think he could be a top 5 shooting guard in the league with a solid starting role. 

Also, now with Brent Barry on board, I think he may actually be better to come off the bench. He wont provide the same energy, but he can come off the bench for either guard spot and fill it in effectively. 

PG - Tony Parker
SG - Manu Ginobili
SF - Bruce Bowen
PF - Tim Duncan
C - Rasho Nesterovich

With Brent Barry as the 6th man, and guys like Brown and Rose as key players in the main rotation. 

I still think we're a bit weak in the SF position, and that may force us to give Bowen a bigger role than we want. Devin Brown is listed as a G/F, but he seems a bit short to play the SF. Can he play that position effectively?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pop should hand the reigns to Tony Parker on top of starting Ginobili. However that is not going to happen. Oh well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ginobili should start. He's earned it.



Plus, if we signed Barry to start at SG, it's a slap in the face to Manu to put him on the bench. However, if the team is better with Manu coming off the bench, so be it. I want the team to win over the politics of playing time, so I just want the guys on the floor who will help the team win.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Manu should start. I have been saying that since the beginning of last season. He most likely will. The Spurs management has conveyed to us Spur's fans that Barry was brought in as a back-up. If Manu gets to start I think he will have better confidence and consistency and be a great 3rd option. I agree with HKF about giving TP this team. We flourished when he was the leader of our team and he got to make all the decisions. One more year under his belt won't hurt him, especially after all that summer work-out stuff in SA. I am looking forward to the new season and am looking forward to seeing the development of both Manu and TP.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Watching Ginobilli play in the olympics changed my mind. He should start, but he won't play as well as he could if Pop won't let him play his own way like wouldn't in all the other seasons.


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

As long as they win, I would like the Ginobili/Parker combo to start all 82 games next year.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Question: Can Devin Brown play the small forward position without being at a disadvantage because of his height?


----------



## gettym (Sep 4, 2004)

he's better off the bench anyways.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Question: Can Devin Brown play the small forward position without being at a disadvantage because of his height?


His game is primarily to hit the mid range jumper off others penetration. He penetrates now and then but it isn't a big part of his game. I think as long as he guarded the SG on the other team he wouldn't be too bad of a liability to play SF.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Altho he didnt play that well when popovich started him for a bit last year i think its his time to prove his ability as a starter for sure.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Perhaps will we have the occasion from time to time to see some "small ball" including TP , El Manu and Barry in the same time on the floor. I don't know if Pop really likes this sort of combination but it would still be effective in term of speed . Considering that the F position is not the best team's best , it could also be interesting to test this kind of lineup.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Of course... and The Spurs must change a bit their offensive game... More fastbreak please:yes:


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Of course... and The Spurs must change a bit their offensive game... More fastbreak please:yes:


Right ! Fastbeak is going to be crucial next year :yes:


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

Ginobili needs the start he's good enough for 17 ppg 5 asist per game 5 rebs per game 2 steals per game Him and Parker are one of the best duos in the NBA and are only going to get better



Brown is good off the bench you don't need Ginobili to ride the bench


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

Ha...WoW, Ginobili hs sure come a long way.


----------

